# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  مشکل در استفاده از for

## matinebi

سلام دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید کد زیر چه مشکلی دارد
function off() 
{
    for(var i:Number=1;i<5;i++)
    {
            pic.city[i].visible=false;
        }

}

----------


## matinebi

چرا city[I] رو ارور میگیره
حدود صد آیتم روی نقسه دارم ولی نمیخوام اسم تک تکشون رو بنویسم

----------


## matinebi

دوستان کسی نظری نداره راهی برای این مشکل وجود نداره نمی خوام تک تک آیتم ها رو بنویسم و ویزیبل شون رو فالس کنم میخوام با حلقه فور این کار رو انجام بدم ولی ارور می ده
var wcArray:Array = [myMovieclip1, myMovieclip2];
var acArray:Array = [myMovieclip3, myMovieclip4];
 
acComp_btn.addEventListener(MouseEvent.CLICK, _acComp);  
function _acComp(e:MouseEvent) : void {
    for each(var item:MovieClip in acArray) {
        item.visible = false;
     }
    for each(var item2:MovieClip in wcArray) {
        item2.visible = true;
     }
}


این کد هم ارور می ده

----------

